# Any MBA/CA with finance experience among the applicant pool please help



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi, 

I am trying to analyse two things for my skill assessment application:

1. Which is the better ANZSCO code for my profile, Management accountant 221112, General accountant 221111 for 189 subclass visa?

2. Among the assessment authorities, CPA/ ICAA/IPA which one should be preferred?

Would really appreciate help from senior members here. Have posted my profile below for ready reference.

Education : 
Bachelor of Electrical Engineering ( 4 year course)
Post Graduate Diploma in Management ( 2 year course, Its an MBA from India but the degree says PGDM just like all the IIMs)

Work ex:
3 years with a US bank based out of India as Manger in risk analysis and banking operations
currently with a business conglomerate in business risk and strategy


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

as1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to analyse two things for my skill assessment application:
> 
> ...


Hi
You will not get a positive assessment from CPA or ICAA as your degree is not accounting related. You will need to appy under another ANZSCO code


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Hi
> You will not get a positive assessment from CPA or ICAA as your degree is not accounting related. You will need to appy under another ANZSCO code


Hi joe117,

Thanks a lot for your reply.

My MBA is majorly in finance with subjects like Finance, Management accounting, commercial laws, Economics, Statistics.. Will that help in any case or is it out rightly a negative case due to lack of being a CA ?


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

as1984 said:


> Hi joe117,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> My MBA is majorly in finance with subjects like Finance, Management accounting, commercial laws, Economics, Statistics.. Will that help in any case or is it out rightly a negative case due to lack of being a CA ?


Go to the CPA or ICAA websites(under migration assessment sections) and you will get a better picture. You need to have studied at least 9 core subjects.The specific subject are listed there.
Also need you to have at least a 7 mark in each of the 4 areas of academic IELTS.

Being a CA does not really matter.
You can apply even if you only have a first degree only


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

joe117 said:


> Go to the CPA or ICAA websites(under migration assessment sections) and you will get a better picture. You need to have studied at least 9 core subjects.The specific subject are listed there.
> Also need you to have at least a 7 mark in each of the 4 areas of academic IELTS.
> 
> Being a CA does not really matter.
> You can apply even if you only have a first degree only


Thanks a ton joe117..will try assessing my chances after going through assessment authorities website..

Really appreciate your help..


----------



## NiruP (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi as1984 - Were you able to proceed with the Skill Select program and what code did you proceed with. I'm also an MBA in Finance from a premier institute in India, now looking to apply for Skill select program


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

NiruP said:


> Hi as1984 - Were you able to proceed with the Skill Select program and what code did you proceed with. I'm also an MBA in Finance from a premier institute in India, now looking to apply for Skill select program


Hi NiruP,

Yes I was able to proceed with the Skill Select and got my visa this year in July. I had applied as Financial Investment Advisor (222311) and got nomination from NSW.

Wish you all the best for your journey.

Please shoot out any queries that you have and I would be glad to assist.

Regards...


----------



## uafka (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi as1984

Congrats on getting visa, can you please guide how did you assess your Degree and from which authority??

Also please tell what is the procedure to get state nomination?

thanks for help.

cheers



as1984 said:


> Hi NiruP,
> 
> Yes I was able to proceed with the Skill Select and got my visa this year in July. I had applied as Financial Investment Advisor (222311) and got nomination from NSW.
> 
> ...


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

go for Financial Investment Adviser !!


----------



## uafka (Sep 26, 2014)

mamunvega said:


> go for Financial Investment Adviser !!


Thanks mamunvega.

And which assessing authority will assess the degree of mba-finance for the job category financial advisor??


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

uafka said:


> Hi as1984
> 
> Congrats on getting visa, can you please guide how did you assess your Degree and from which authority??
> 
> ...


Thanks for wishes mate.
I didn't have to get my degree verified as that wasn't a requirement for my country. However in case you need to do that, you can send in your transcripts copies and the university attests them and sends them directly to the concerned authorities.

Regarding state nomination, I filed a paper application with NSW and sent a DD for the nomination fees. I am not sure about the details of the current process but you will find raft of threads on this topic here..

All the best !!!


----------



## NiruP (Sep 9, 2014)

as1984 said:


> Hi NiruP,
> 
> Yes I was able to proceed with the Skill Select and got my visa this year in July. I had applied as Financial Investment Advisor (222311) and got nomination from NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi as1984 - 

Thanks for your response. I'm planning to get assessed as Management Accountant 221112 - through IPA. Do you know what documents are needed for the same? 
Do you know of anyone who has managed to get a positive assessment for Accounting codes without having a accounting degree?

Regards


----------



## adnanmir (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi As1984 , 

Can you please share the details of how to proceed and what documentation needs to be attached for 222311 Financial Investment Adviser , would appreciate your prompt reply. 

Cheers


----------



## VaibhavMahangare (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi,

I did M.B.A in finance and i also want to imigrate to Australia, but i don't have 3 yrs of experieance but my relative is staying in Auatralia so they are ready to sponser me so apart from points from experieance section if i fullfilled the required 60 points criteria, so am i eligable to apply under this Visa category,please guide me on this.


----------



## sam.knights97 (May 22, 2016)

Dear All,

I have B.Com and MBA in Finance. Can apply for Accountant (General) for Australia.

Kindly let me know. 

Thanking you for help in advance.


----------



## ankit_smart (Dec 7, 2014)

sam.knights97 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have B.Com and MBA in Finance. Can apply for Accountant (General) for Australia.
> 
> ...


Yes you can apply. Check out skill assessment at ca Australia for more information.


----------



## Vorajay0612 (Aug 16, 2016)

*MBA Finance*



ankit_smart said:


> Yes you can apply. Check out skill assessment at ca Australia for more information.


Hey Ankit, 

I have done my MBA in Finance in 2010 and have been with Morgan Stanley for a Investment Banking role for last 6 Years. Would 222311 Financial Investment Adviser or 132211 Finance Manager be good to apply?

Regards,
Jayesh


----------



## leo khan (Sep 21, 2016)

hello sir,
i have done bachelor or commerce and i studied Cost accounting and financial accounting. After that i work 1 year and 4 months as a assistant accountant in Manufacturing company. after that i studies MBA finance and in MBA finance i also studied cost accounting and financial accounting in mba during MBA finance i work as a Assistant finance post for three years and still doing a job in finance and accounting field. The point is i am applying for General accountantand in general accountant they specified these Two subjects Cost Accounting and financial accounting so should i apply for it or i can apply for Managerial accounting?
Thanks have a Good day.


----------



## Tina Barboza (Dec 7, 2015)

sam.knights97 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have B.Com and MBA in Finance. Can apply for Accountant (General) for Australia.
> 
> ...


Did you get a positive outcome.. I am also a Bcom grad with MBA finance.. please advise.


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

*Roles and Responsibilities*



as1984 said:


> Hi NiruP,
> 
> Yes I was able to proceed with the Skill Select and got my visa this year in July. I had applied as Financial Investment Advisor (222311) and got nomination from NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi as1984

Need your help

1) I am a BTech and MBA (Finance) having an experience of 6 years in total including Big 4 firm experience. Can I apply for 222311 category
2) What roles and responsibilities will result in +ve assessment from VETASSESS (you can send a private message)
3) Regarding documents:

I want to k now whether the documents mentioned below are enough or do I need to get more documents.

Graduation certificates B.Tech All years mark sheets and degree
PG Certificates-MBA(major in Finance) All mark sheets and Degree

1st Company- job responsibilities on company letter head + Form 16 + (Salary slips - need to check)

2nd Company- job responsibilities on company letter head + Form 16. 

3rd Company- job responsibilities on company letter head + Form 16.

I would be glad if you help me out with my queries


----------



## rajgsrinivas (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi All,

I am B.Com and MBA in finance. I have got 10 years of experience in Middle office and then Business analyst in Financial risk, and regulatory reporting area. I tried to select ACT business analyst i am hearing that my education doesn't fit in this category. From the above conversation i cant select financial investment advisor category. Can i apply Financial investment advisor category and touch wood if i get the PR would i get job offers under business analyst category. Kindly advise how it works. Or can i apply as a Business analyst being a non MCA or IT Engineer?. Anybodys advise would be highly appreciated


----------



## vrn.1112 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi - did anyone of you got your Australia PR through. Wanted to know which job code you applied. I am applying for my sister who is BCom / MBA Finance and working as Investment Banking Analyst.. any advise is of big help!! Thanks


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

vrn.1112 said:


> Hi - did anyone of you got your Australia PR through. Wanted to know which job code you applied. I am applying for my sister who is BCom / MBA Finance and working as Investment Banking Analyst.. any advise is of big help!! Thanks


*Unit Group 2223: Financial Investment Advisers and Managers*

*Description*
Develop financial plans for individuals and organisations, and invest and manage funds on their behalf.
*Indicative Skill Level*
Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).

Registration or licensing may be required.

Interviewing prospective clients to determine financial status and objectives, discussing financial options and developing financial plans and investment strategies
Monitoring investment performance, and reviewing and revising investment plans based on modified needs and changes in markets
Recommending and arranging insurance cover for clients
Arranging to buy and sell stocks and bonds for clients
Advising on investment strategies, sources of funds and the distribution of earnings
Setting financial objectives, and developing and implementing strategies for achieving the financial objectives
Managing funds raised from personal superannuation savings policies and unit trusts
Assisting in meeting superannuation compliance requirements
Directing the collection of financial, accounting and investment information and the preparation of budgets, reports, forecasts and statutory returns
May refer clients to other organisations to obtain services outlined in financial plans


----------



## sandy241989 (Oct 13, 2019)

I am trying to analyse one thing for my skill assessment application:

1. Which is the better ANZSCO code for my profile for 189 subclass visa?


Would really appreciate help from senior members here. Have posted my profile below for ready reference.

Education :
Degree :- B.COM Computers ( 3 year course)
Master Of Business Administrations ( Finance)

Work Experience:-
6 years with Congnizant as a Transaction Quality Specialist. 


Looking forward for answers.


----------

